# Bear 76er Takedown?



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Bear 76r. Metal riser, solid fiberlass limbs. Limbs slip into pocket on riser. Limbs sometimes available, usually as a complete bow.

Not impossible to hunt large game with the bow, but not the best way to go. Loads of noise and hand-shock

I had 2. Used them for rabbits, squirrels, fish, frogs, etc.


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the reply and info, WindWalker. Aside from the hand-shock, I suppose the 40# bow would be OK for bowfishing and backyard target practice?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I suppose the 40# bow would be OK for bowfishing and backyard target practice?


Yes.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

equin:

I have seen some very good recurves go for as low as $50.00.


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> equin:
> 
> I have seen some very good recurves go for as low as $50.00.


Thanks again. And if you see anymore good recurves for $50, please send the link my way!


----------



## ostar9 (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, every time I bid on one of these bows on ebay, the price immediately jumps to 150 dollars or more. I guess I must have pretty bad luck


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Many of the bows either have too high of asking price and/or bidders are bidding far above what the actual value is..plus the shipping cost.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> Bear 76r. Metal riser, solid fiberlass limbs. Limbs slip into pocket on riser. Limbs sometimes available, usually as a complete bow.
> 
> Not impossible to hunt large game with the bow, but not the best way to go. Loads of noise and hand-shock
> 
> I had 2. Used them for rabbits, squirrels, fish, frogs, etc.


Nope the Bear 76er is a good bow.. As for the load of noise that can be takeing care of very easy.. and I dont know how he can up with hand-shock as the two that I have there is no hand-shock what so ever and YES $50 each is one hell of a good price for them.. Dont let any one tell you its not.. There is no blue book on old bows.. There worth what the person sell wants and the buyer is looking for.. thats how it works.. Also you need to shoot the bows to see if you like them.. If you dont want to buy them plz give me the info and I may move on the deal.. The Bear 76er may not look like a high dollar bow but dont take looks over how it shoots. Also you can have wood and glass limbs made for the riser I have seen it done.. But like I say there is no blue book on old bows.. There worth what you want to pay..

For your in Archery,

>>>---------------->
Cody


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

equin said:


> Hi Amigos,
> 
> Someone local is selling two "Bear 76er" takedowns, one a 40# and another a 50#, for $50 each. I know nothing about this bow, and I couldn't find much about it on google. So far found out that it was introduced in '76 as some kind of bicentennial bow. Found lots of info about all the other Bear recurves, like the Kodiak, Grizzly, etc., but not enough about 76ers. Does anyone know anything about them? What about replacement limbs?


Also the 50 pound Bear 76ers and the 40 pound Bear 76ers bring a fair penny.. the reasing beeing is that Bear really didnt make them over 40pounds.. The last set of 40 and 50 pounds limbs where Bear 76ers Customs... And most of them will sell for around $50-$120 for each bow.....


Cody


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _and I dont know how he can up with hand-shock _


That is easy, cody. I owned and shot two 76er's for a few years for small game and bowfishing...and the Minuteman. Both 76er's were 45# DW. Those fiberglass limbs would sing, and the vibrations traveled right through the riser.

We tried padding the limb pockets, but you could not get much padding in the pockets and also have the limbs fit.


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> ...If you dont want to buy them plz give me the info and I may move on the deal....
> Cody


They were advertised for sale on craigslist in the Dallas area, Arlington if I remember correctly. But that was back in mid-September. If I see anymore in my area, I'll let you know.


----------

